# Verwackelte Bilder trotz Image Stabilizer Powershot S5 IS



## Ebse2000 (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich besitze seit kurzem eine Powershot S5 IS. Sie sollte eigentlich der Einstieg in die Amateur Fotografie werden.Die Kamera ist zweifelsohne auch ein tolles Gerät. nur ledier ist die Bild Aubeuste weiniger gut. Bei mienr kleinen Coolpix von nikon habe ich eine Bildausbeute von ca. 85-90%, bei der Canon liegt sie derzeit vielleicht bei 70 wenn man genauer hinschaut bei 60%. Fotografieren in raumen und mit nur wenig Zoom ist eine Kastrophe die Bilder werden generell unscharf. Mit Blitz erreiche ich nahezu 95% saubere Bilder. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache? Der Image Stabilizer wird über all so gelobt, dann kann es ja nur an mir liegen oder?
Bin für alle Tips dankbar

Danke Ebse


----------



## Zinken (13. August 2008)

Ebse2000 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?



Kurz gesagt: Du wackelst beim Fotografieren. 
Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst. Ich kenne die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dieser speziellen Kamera nicht, aber schau mal in der Anleitung,
ob Du einen ISO-Wert und/oder die Blende einstellen kannst. Ein höherer ISO-Wert und eine größere Blendenöffnung (kleiner Wert!)
verkürzen die notwendige Belichtungszeit, was es leichter macht, die Kamera ruhig zu halten bei schlechter Beleuchtung.
Die Erhöhung des ISO-Wertes bringt allerdings ein verstärktes Rauschen mit sich.


----------



## Ebse2000 (13. August 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Sicherlich macht es Sinn die Iso Werte und die Blendenzeiten zu verändern. würde das aber auch die schlechte Bildausbeute bei Tageslicht erklären?
Und wenn ich dadurch ein höheres Rauschen in Kauf nehmen muss, wieseo dann der vielgelobte Bildstabilisator?
Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte bis vor einem Jahr mal die S2 IS, jedoch nie derartige Probleme!!

Zum einen: mag jetzt blöd klingen, aber schau mal in den Einstellungen, ob der IS überhaupt aktiviert ist!
Zum anderen können wir hier das Ganze sicher schlecht einschätzen, ohne die konkreten Bedingungen zu kennen. Aber wenn die S2 unter den GLEICHEN Bedingungen (sowohl äußerlich als auch von den Belichtungswerten her) deutlich unschärfere Bilder als die Nikon macht, würde ich sie mal zum Kundenservice schicken, damit sie überprüft wird!
Da Du sie ja neu hast, sollte ja wohl noch Garantie drauf sein. Auf der Webseite von CANON findet Du Hinweise auf die möglichen Reparaturdienst, wobei ich sowohl mit DigiCam als auch mit meiner Videokamera mit dem "Original"-Service in Villich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Schnelligkeit, Service etc.) !!

Hier noch schnell der passende Link:
http://www.canon.de/Support/Consumer_Products/services_locator/index.aspx

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## akrite (13. August 2008)

... grundsätzlich kann ich nur vom Vorgänger (S3) reden, die immer bei gutem Tageslicht hervorragende Photos und Videos gemacht hat. Kommt man jedoch in Räume mit künstlichem Licht ist man schnell an der Grenze dieser Serie - die Bilder sind meist verrauscht ohne Ende , witzigerweise habe ich diesen Effekt nicht bei der IXUS-Serie.
Also wenn der IS aktiv ist, sollten Dir gute Bilder gelingen. Zum Thema Ausschuss, ich fotografiere viel im Bereich Sport, da habe ich teilweise bis zu 25% Ausschuss, entweder ist die Komposition nicht gut bei den schnellen Bewegungen oder der Autofokus meint gerade beim Nachziehen worauf anderes fokussieren zu müssen ;-)


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2008)

Dann will ich auch noch schnell eine Bemerkung zum Thema "Ausschuss" machen 
Ich habe früher nur analog auf Diafilm fotografiert und bspw. in 3 Wochen Urlaub durchschnittlich 40 - 50 Filme belichtet (also ca. 1400 und 1800 Bilder) belichtet.

Davon sind dann im Schnitt vielleicht 350 - 500 Bilder übrig geblieben 

Alles 'ne Frage der Betrachtungsweise resp. des Anspruchs  :suspekt:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## powershotS5is (13. November 2009)

hallo,

falls dein problem noch aktuell sein sollte: versuch es doch mal mit der programmeinstellung scn und der option innenraum - gibt dann zwar am ende immer noch etwas verrauschtere bilder, aber immerhin scharf und ohne blitz (oft im museum oä nicht erlaubt)

zusätzlich kannst du unter funktionen noch die lichtfarbe einstellen.

mfg
gast


----------



## creative29 (6. Januar 2010)

Muss ja nicht am IS liegen, vielleicht trifft die Kamera halt einfach nicht den Fokus korrekt. Hast du einen Fokuspunkt, den du im Sucher siehst, dann mach mal Fokustests, auf Nahdistanz verschiedene Gegenstände anfokussieren. Bei bewegten Objekten funktioniert der IS auch nicht, da er ja nur die Bewegungen der Kamera ausgleicht, nicht aber die des zu fotografierenden Objektes.


----------

